# Comparation between two compressors with different tank sizes. What do you think?



## Toby (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello,
I'm wondering which of the following medical oilless compressors, *with exacly the same motors*, is better regarding the life expectancy.

No. 1

tank size: 50 L
output flow (/6 bar): 135 l/min
No. 2

tank size: 25 L
output flow (/6 bar): 135 l/min

Which one will last longer, in your opinion? And why?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

great question.
and i have a few as well.
what brand name is the compressor?
and what is the demand on the equipment you plan to run with the compressor?

larger reserve tank works well on high cfm demand that is intermittent..
but if your demand is steady hi cfm you are better off with a 2x the cfm compressor or better. 

50L is only 13 gallons...
i prefer larger.
100-200L on the tank.or 25-50 gallon

it helps to smooth out the used flow.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Toby said:


> Hello,
> I'm wondering which of the following medical oilless compressors, *with exacly the same motors*, is better regarding the life expectancy.
> 
> No. 1
> ...





Toby said:


> Hello,
> I'm wondering which of the following medical oilless compressors, *with exacly the same motors*, is better regarding the life expectancy.
> 
> No. 1
> ...


----------



## Toby (Jan 12, 2022)

iowagold said:


> great question.
> and i have a few as well.
> what brand name is the compressor?
> and what is the demand on the equipment you plan to run with the compressor?
> ...


The compressors are used in dental offices, so with maximum 1h steady work. The maximum instantaneous air flow is 100 l/min. Regarding the tank size, 100 L is way too much for only one office.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Toby said:


> The compressors are used in dental offices, so with maximum 1h steady work. The maximum instantaneous air flow is 100 l/min. Regarding the tank size, 100 L is way too much for only one office.


1L per min?


----------



## Toby (Jan 12, 2022)

iowagold said:


> 1L per min?


100 L/min maximum instantaneous air flow with intermittent demand


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

where are the compressors to be located?
in another room?? i hope so to hold down the noise.
i would run 3/4 id line to help with the reserve.
the larger the compressor cfm the less time it needs to run during constant use.
same on the tank size the larger the tank the better the reserve time between runs.
and it gives the air compressor time to cool down.
make sure the air compressor room is cool.


----------

